
Wired Interviews Bill Gates (1996) - marban
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFFlO7yBIBM&feature=youtu.be&t=1660
======
marban
"There will be no content site with 4 billion revenue in my lifetime — get
real."

Netflix 2019: 20bn.

